
Linkerd Joins the Cloud Native Computing Foundation - lew21
http://blog.buoyant.io/2017/01/23/linkerd-joins-the-cloud-native-computing-foundation/
======
sandGorgon
The killer application of linkerd is kubernetes, where a lot of people are
using linkerd to get around using Kubernetes "Services". I think the Ingress
controllers talk directly to Linkerd.

I have requested for L4 support in Linkerd that will finally make it possible
for Linkerd to actually become an ingress + Service abstraction.

~~~
tamalsaha001
Op, mind telling us why people are using linkerd to get around using
Kubernetes "Services" ?

~~~
sandGorgon
there's quite a bit here - [https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/19/building-a-
modern-bank-bac...](https://monzo.com/blog/2016/09/19/building-a-modern-bank-
backend/)

and

[https://blog.buoyant.io/2016/10/14/a-service-mesh-for-
kubern...](https://blog.buoyant.io/2016/10/14/a-service-mesh-for-kubernetes-
part-ii-pods-are-great-until-theyre-not/)

But you should ping linkerd on twitter. They are really responsive.

------
endymi0n
Not sure about this one yet - some benefits, but not really massive traction.
I don’t _clearly_ see the benefits (although latency-sensitive internal
loadbalancing seems quite neat), but it’s yet-another proxy in the neverending
proxying of proxies within K8S already.

~~~
tamalsaha001
" it’s yet-another proxy in the neverending proxying of proxies within K8S
already." \- <3

~~~
andyfleming
I think it'd be nice to see the functionality of linkerd merged into k8s.

------
doublerebel
I use ebay/Fabio in a similar pattern as Linkerd and it's been amazing. I can
understand that it's very useful to also have the latency stats and circuit
breaker features like netflix/Hystrix.

There are also more and more private networking / tunnel / sdn tools popping
up, I wonder which of the techniques will win out. There are advantages to not
doing too much in each tool.

It's useful to separate traffic to instances/services by need-to-know e.g.
admins vs users, and that would require two instances of Linkerd to truly
separate the traffic. In this case I use VLANs/SDNs with service discovery
instead.

Always interested to hear how others are solving this routing problem.

------
williamallthing
Howdy, Linkerd person here. Always nice to have a surprise Hacker News
frontpage post! Please let me know if you have any questions. We also have a
very active Slack at slack.linkerd.io. Hop on in and say hello.

------
abdridi
We're using Linkerd and Helium along with DCOS/Mesos at ForeSee - We're super
happy with the technology and we look forward seeing Linkerd supporting more
protocols.

------
shahbazi
We are using Linkerd at NextVR and we are where happy it's L5 routing and
other features. Soon are looking forward to integrate Zipkin with GCE tracer.

